# D bol + 100mg test cyp



## strength within (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm on HRT with 100mg a week of test cyp. Would doing d bol at 50mg for 6 weeks be a complete waste if i kept my test dose the same instead of bumping it up? I am working on finding a local source for injectables but it looks like it could be awhile.


----------



## Hench (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't think it would be a waste at all. 50mg is a pretty high dose though, might want to try 25-30mg ed. 

Also 100mg per week seems pretty low, have you had your test levels checked whle on HRT?


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 5, 2011)

go to another hrt doc the online ones are more of a call center and will let you place an order for 6-12 months supply..


----------



## strength within (Mar 5, 2011)

Hench said:


> I don't think it would be a waste at all. 50mg is a pretty high dose though, might want to try 25-30mg ed.
> 
> Also 100mg per week seems pretty low, have you had your test levels checked whle on HRT?


 
Yeah my level waas 710 for my last bloodwork. I highly doubt my doc will up my dosage.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 5, 2011)

your have natural levels at 710? how old are u?


----------



## strength within (Mar 5, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> your have natural levels at 710? how old are u?


 

no no my levels before starting the HRT was 218 i think. They were 710 after 6 months of test cyp therapy. I have secondary hypogonadism. I'm 24. I didnt know if adding d bol into my TRT would be ok or not since it is such a strong oral. I dont have access to injectables at the moment, because i dont want to order on line, im too afraid of getting caught lol. My local source that it im getting the d bol from may be able to get test later on but for now no, so i was wondering if i could make a short  d bol run with just my TRT dose


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 5, 2011)

100mg a week did 710? Dude when I was doing that much on HRT my levels were 300


----------



## strength within (Mar 5, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> 100mg a week did 710? Dude when I was doing that much on HRT my levels were 300


 

well thats what my last blood results say....i dunno what to tell ya lol.


----------



## strength within (Mar 5, 2011)

so you guys think adding in the dbol is alright even tho the test dose is HRT and not cycle dose?


----------



## strength within (Mar 5, 2011)

Superfly, I cant PM you back, my post count isnt high enough, but I am def interested!


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 5, 2011)

I suggest run the Dbol by itself cause 50mg will result in awesome gains. Then you'll have more test saved up to run at a higher dose right after the dbol which will help to solidify your gains. I always run test after Dbol or I loose about 60% of my gains.  Also find a new endo.  Mines got me on 200 mg of cyp a week and my post cycle levels were 233.


----------



## strength within (Mar 5, 2011)

Machine455 said:


> I suggest run the Dbol by itself cause 50mg will result in awesome gains. Then you'll have more test saved up to run at a higher dose right after the dbol which will help to solidify your gains. I always run test after Dbol or I loose about 60% of my gains. Also find a new endo. Mines got me on 200 mg of cyp a week and my post cycle levels were 233.


 

if i run the d bol without any test that will end in fail lol. my LH and FSH levels were zero on my last bloodwork so that 6 weeks of just d bol will feel like pure hell


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 5, 2011)

strength within said:


> if i run the d bol without any test that will end in fail lol. my LH and FSH levels were zero on my last bloodwork so that 6 weeks of just d bol will feel like pure hell


 

Yeah, I read a study that said 5mg of dbol over a 3 day period put participants T levels in the double didgets.  I've personally didn't experience any sexual sides from it.  That's why i suggested it.  Dbol is one of the few AAS that is supposed to give u an overall sense of well being.  Thats what i experienced which probably off set the neg feeling from lack of test.  If sexual sides occur you can always get cheap cialis research chems.  I think it'd be fine for a short duration and he has T on hand if he needs it.  I just know if i don't follow up a dbol cycle with test, I keep significantly less gains.


----------



## GMO (Mar 6, 2011)

strength within said:


> Hey guys, I'm on HRT with 100mg a week of test cyp. Would doing d bol at 50mg for 6 weeks be a complete waste if i kept my test dose the same instead of bumping it up? I am working on finding a local source for injectables but it looks like it could be awhile.




No D-bol at 50mg for 6 weeks would not be a complete waste.  In fact, you should see some awesome gains from it.  I say go for it bro...


----------



## ROID (Mar 6, 2011)

dbol is always a good idea IMO.

As far as getting a local source to buy from.....I think online is a better route.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 6, 2011)

ROID said:


> dbol is always a good idea IMO.
> 
> As far as getting a local source to buy from.....I think online is a better route.



yes on line or go to another HRT doctor most of the on line ones are call centers allowing you to place an order for a 6-12 months' supply. as long as your 30 years old they don't have a problem with it. Hell if you can get a scrip from the doc why not man it's cheaper than some of the on line ones and you know you will get it. you're not going to get a customs letter or anything like that and you will have it the next day no waiting games. And you will know it's real they are FDA approved for me it's a no brainer. just watch out some of the HRT companies are way to overpriced if there bottle of Test cyp are over 110 then go to another one, just ask them there prices first.


----------



## strength within (Mar 6, 2011)

GMO & ROID: thank you for your opinions! Any tips on how to keep water bloat down while on the d bol?  You realy think going on line is a better sourse for gear? Can you explain why? I def dont need a controlled delivery lol.


----------



## ROID (Mar 6, 2011)

If you have HRT then try what the other guy said, get a 6 or 12 month script.

I think online is better just because street prices are high usually and I would never buy anything from anyone at a gym. EVER

bloat: adex or aromasin. Aromasin is a better option.

You doc didn't mention anything to you about AIs, aromatise inhibitors ?


----------



## GMO (Mar 6, 2011)

ROID said:


> Aromasin is a better option.



This^^^

Also diet, H2O consumption and cardio factor in to this as well.  Keep your sodium on the low end, drink 1.5-2 gal of water each day and do cardio at least three days a week (working up a good sweat), and it will help with the bloat.


----------



## strength within (Mar 6, 2011)

I had my doc check my estrogen levels and they were right in the middle of the normal range, in the low 30's i think. yeah i was planning on using some liquidex from Lion .25 mg EOD.

If i go online for HRT and get it from there, i wont be able to get it from tthe pharmacy i have now im assuming. so if i get a 6 month supply and then use it all on a cycle at 500mg a week....what happens when im done with that cycle, and i need to go back to TRT dose, but im all out of test????


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 7, 2011)

strength within said:


> GMO & ROID: thank you for your opinions! Any tips on how to keep water bloat down while on the d bol? You realy think going on line is a better sourse for gear? Can you explain why? I def dont need a controlled delivery lol.


 
Along with what roid suggested, clenbuterol will abate the amount of water u retain.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 7, 2011)

strength within said:


> I had my doc check my estrogen levels and they were right in the middle of the normal range, in the low 30's i think. yeah i was planning on using some liquidex from Lion .25 mg EOD.
> 
> If i go online for HRT and get it from there, i wont be able to get it from tthe pharmacy i have now im assuming. so if i get a 6 month supply and then use it all on a cycle at 500mg a week....what happens when im done with that cycle, and i need to go back to TRT dose, but im all out of test????



your going to have a hard time with the HRT becuase of your age most HRT place you will have to be over 30. If i was you i would just google HRT and start calling around..


----------

